# Großer Schreibtisch



## Gunzi (10. Mai 2013)

*Großer Schreibtisch*

Hallo,
Ich habe einen Keller in dem mir meine Eltern ab und zu erlauben LAN-Partys zu machen, da der vorhandene Tisch recht klein ist und es bei 4-5 Leuten oft ein bisschen eng wird, wollte ich fragen aus wie und was man denn am besten einen ca 3m langen, wasserdichten und schlagresistenten (  ) Schreibtisch baut, oder wären mehrere kleinere Schreibtische besser?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## merhuett (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*



Gunzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe einen Keller in dem mir meine Eltern ab und zu erlauben LAN-Partys zu machen, da der vorhandene Tisch recht klein ist und es bei 4-5 Leuten oft ein bisschen eng wird, wollte ich fragen aus wie und was man denn am besten einen ca 3m langen, wasserdichten und schlagresistenten (  ) Schreibtisch baut, oder wären mehrere kleinere Schreibtische besser?
> 
> Danke im Voraus


 
Küchenarbeitsplatte + malerböcke ?


----------



## Gunzi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Das mit der Küchenarbeitsplatte ist eine verdammt gute Idee, danke , allerdings glaube ich dass die Malerböcke im Fußraum im Weg um gehen, denkst du diese Tischbeine würde eine ca. 3m lange Tischplatte wie diese tragen?

Ich würde die 4 Füße alle vorne hinschrauben und die Platte hinten an der Wand mit Winkeln befestigen, dann noch Löcher für die Kabel in die Tischplatte schneiden, könnte das so gehen?


----------



## merhuett (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Ja würde gehen ich würde mir aber eine Platte mit 800mm tiefe holen weil 600 schon ein wenig knapp sind .


----------



## Gunzi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Dann nehm ich eine mit 800mm, danke für den Tipp und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Ich würde vielleicht mal schauen ob man irgendwo solche Tische ( Besprechungstische ) aus 2. Hand zu bekommen kann


----------



## Gunzi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Auch eine gute Idee, aber ein bisschen teuer und ich finde die Holzmuster der Arbeitsplatten ganz schön, ich glaube ich komm mit einer Arbeitsplatte güstiger weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

kannst ja versuchen einen alten Küchentisch zu bekommen auf dem man dann die Platte fixiert


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Hmmm ich weiß nicht wie es in deiner Region aussieht, aber bei uns im "ländlichen" Bereich ist es eigentlich kein großes Problem, sehr günstig bis (im Falle von Sperrmüll) umsonst an dickere Sperrholz/Pressspanplatten oder alte Holztüren ranzukommen. Ebenso sind dicke Holzbohlen auf den gleichen "Haufen" oft zu finden. Die restliche Prozedur mit jeweils 2-3 Nägeln für jede Ecke (und eventuell auf gleiche Läge gesägte Balken) kannst du dir ja sicherlich vorstellen.


----------



## Gunzi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Vom Material her würde ich wirklich gerne die Arbeitsoberflächen nutzen, die 80 oder 90 Euro würde ich schon "investieren", da ich glaube, dass das dann auch einige Zeit hält und funiert auch recht Schön aussieht, die Frage ist nurnoch wieviele Tischbeine oder Winkel ich brauche, damit sie die Platte halten können, ich hatte mir überlegt 2 Tische zu bauen, jeweils mit 4 von den weiter oben genannten Beinen und 1,5m langen und 80cm tiefen Arbeitsplatten, denkt ihr das ist stabil und (begrenzt) rage-resistent  ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die restliche Prozedur mit jeweils 2-3 Nägeln für jede Ecke (und eventuell auf gleiche Läge gesägte Balken) kannst du dir ja sicherlich vorstellen.



Nägel? Pfui, da sollte doch eine Spaxschraube mehr bieten. Die Idee mit mehreren Tischen kam mir ja nur wegen der Lan. Mehrere Rechner und und Kabel quer über und unter dem Tisch? Oder wird da ev. ein Loch gebohrt?


----------



## Gunzi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*



> dann noch Löcher für die Kabel in die Tischplatte schneiden, könnte das so gehen?


Habe gerade noch mal nachgemessen der Raum ist 4,1m breit, wären die Tische stabil genug wenn ich 2 Sechsfüßler mit einer 200x80cm Tischplatte baue?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Sollte wohl reichen wenn man da nicht noch selbst drauf sitzen will


----------



## Gunzi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Großer Schreibtisch*

Fürs sitzen hab ich Stühle da das ist kein Problem


----------

